# Bellon Cube Timer



## TheDreamMaster (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't know why the other thread was closed, so here I am starting another to answer questions and get feedback to further advance the software.

Old thread:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19557

I know there are already several very capable timers out there, but I wanted something really simple yet capable and good looking. Maybe you have similar tastes to mine and will like to use it. I am basically using the Omega Studio aesthetics and adding some functionality (like recording and keyboard activation). Plus a few features I have not seen elsewhere, like a continuous 5-point average, so that you don't have to do 5 solves each time.

UPDATE v.1.1.2

* New Displays properly under 1024x768
* Fix Scramble should work fine now

UPDATE v. 1.1.1

* New 10-avg Graph (shows the average of 10 times from 12, by discarding lowest and highest)
* New Stats Digest in the main window (shows current 10-avg, best 10-avg and best time ever)
* New Settings window (controls LED display size, color, stoplights and inspection time)
* New Inspection Time Countdown ( When enabled, first key release will start the countdown. Once the countdown gets to zero, the timer starts. If you interrupt the countdown, the timer will start upon key release)
* New a Beep is heard when 5 seconds are left in the countdown
* New a Beep is heard when the timer starts aftr the countdown is done
* New Options for disabling sounds and stoplight delay
* Fix Display bugs (The timer display is now rendered with my own engine, and not using Windows. The display should now look nice on all screen sizes)


At any rate, feel free comment and suggest.


Find it here:

http://www.eccentricgenius.com/wp/20...ks-cube-timer/


----------



## TheDreamMaster (Mar 7, 2010)

"I'll use it when it can log my times nicely like cct"

Mazei,

The timer already logs your times, so I am not sure what you meant. If you describe what you are looking for, I can look into it.


----------



## Parity (Mar 7, 2010)

TheDreamMaster said:


> "I'll use it when it can log my times nicely like cct"
> 
> Mazei,
> 
> The timer already logs your times, so I am not sure what you meant. If you describe what you are looking for, I can look into it.


They are saying they want a function to add your own times if you are using a stackmat timer.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 7, 2010)

When a thread gets closed, you don't usually make another thread that's the same thing. If the last one got closed the new one probably will be also. Although I can't figure out why it got closed...


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Mar 7, 2010)

TheDreamMaster said:


> I don't know why the other thread was closed, so here I am starting another to answer questions and get feedback to further advance the software.
> 
> Old thread:
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19557





TheDreamMaster said:


> "I'll use it when it can log my times nicely like cct"
> 
> Mazei,
> 
> The timer already logs your times, so I am not sure what you meant. If you describe what you are looking for, I can look into it.


Editing one post is a lot better than making a multiple posts. (referring to your last thread and the first 2 posts on this one.) /off topic

The timer looks okay but i think I'll stick with Ptimer.


----------



## TheDreamMaster (Mar 8, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> When a thread gets closed, you don't usually make another thread that's the same thing. If the last one got closed the new one probably will be also. Although I can't figure out why it got closed...



I can't figure it out either. But I don't suspect it was closed due to the thread itself, so I thought it was ok to continue discussion and feedback in a new topic.

Afterall, the thread is about free software that benefits the community, so I don't see anything that could be considered objectionable.

At any rate I will keep working on the timer, as I have received very good feedback and suggestions. I also have a few ideas that I am sure will be useful to many training to get faster.


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't get a menu at the top of my screen, and I can't get the timer to start. Pressing any button on my keyboard just changes the scramble, and the timer never starts. Running at 1024x600.
Also it would be nice if the application could run windowed (I'm just assuming it can't)


----------



## TheDreamMaster (Mar 8, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> I don't get a menu at the top of my screen, and I can't get the timer to start. Pressing any button on my keyboard just changes the scramble, and the timer never starts. Running at 1024x600.
> Also it would be nice if the application could run windowed (I'm just assuming it can't)



Oh I think the problem with the menu is that the minimum resolution for which it was designed was 1024x768. I'll try to make a fix so that it can run on lower resolutions.

The windowed issue is about the same issue (layout scaling). I am looking into possible solutions that avoid making the timer look like crap 

Regarding the start stop, you need to hold down the key long enough for the green light to turn on.


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 8, 2010)

TheDreamMaster said:


> Regarding the start stop, you need to hold down the key long enough for the green light to turn on.



Interesting. What's the reasoning behind that? Seems like it could get annoying quickly. I thought it might be a protection against accidentally restarting the timer immediately after it stops, but if you double tap, it still clears your time, so it doesn't really help that situation.

Edit: I read through the old post, and see there's an option to disable that. A feature to prevent accidentally clearing your time when you stop would be appreciated though. My keyboard often tends to recognize 2 presses when I only meant to press it once. Just limiting it so it doesn't check for input for about 0.5 seconds after stopping the timer would be good.


----------



## TheDreamMaster (Mar 8, 2010)

It is a protection against starting it accidentally. You can turn it off in the settings menu, but it seems you don't have access to it 

I will add a delay to protect from resetting the time just after you finished (although the time is saved already in your record).


----------



## negative_earth (Mar 8, 2010)

why the other thread closed?

mmm never mind

@Zarxrax
maybe you should change your keyboard. it might be broken

@TheDreamMaster
the scrambler often displays [F2, B', F2] or [U2, D', U] or something like that 

can you fix this? because i really love this timer


----------



## TheDreamMaster (Mar 8, 2010)

negative_earth said:


> @TheDreamMaster
> the scrambler often displays [F2, B', F2] or [U2, D', U] or something like that
> 
> can you fix this? because i really love this timer



What version are you running? (open settings, and look in the upper right corner)


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Mar 8, 2010)

Love your timer. just want to ask, how do you change the numbers colour? i tried settings and clicking the "blue display" button and nothing seems to work.


----------



## negative_earth (Mar 8, 2010)

TheDreamMaster said:


> negative_earth said:
> 
> 
> > @TheDreamMaster
> ...



uummm... 1.1.0.0

there's a new one? :fp


----------



## josmil1 (Mar 8, 2010)

uhh yess..download here...1.1.1

http://www.eccentricgenius.com/wp/2010/03/02/rubiks-cube-timer/


----------



## mazei (Mar 8, 2010)

I meant log as in, I can keep the times I've done, even after closing the program. On cct, if you create a profile, you can keep all the times you do for how ever long you want. That is the function that I can't find with any other timer(offline ones)

EDIT
Now that I actually tried it, ok, cool!

Some things I wanna comment though about the start of a solve. The time it takes between the pressing of the spacebar and the green light is kinda long. The way I find that it should be is that:

Spacebar press(doesn't have to be long, meaning just a tap)->Inspection countdown starts->when ready, you have to press spacebar and wait for green light->release then start solve

Its much closer to the competition feel I think.


----------



## TheDreamMaster (Mar 8, 2010)

mazei said:


> I meant log as in, I can keep the times I've done, even after closing the program. On cct, if you create a profile, you can keep all the times you do for how ever long you want. That is the function that I can't find with any other timer(offline ones)
> 
> EDIT
> Now that I actually tried it, ok, cool!
> ...



Ok. The delay right now is 1 second, and you can turn it off in the settings (use stoplight delay).

If you are ready before the countdown finishes, you press a key and hold it until the green light, and when you release it then the timer starts.

So the only thing missing is that this behavior only occurs if you interrupt the count down before it ends. If there is no interruption, the timer starts automatically after a sound warning. This is so that you can't cheat and take more time after the count down ends. But I could add an option to have the program wait for the second keyhold-release cycle before starting the timer. 

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## TheDreamMaster (Mar 8, 2010)

negative_earth said:


> TheDreamMaster said:
> 
> 
> > negative_earth said:
> ...





josmil1 said:


> uhh yess..download here...1.1.1
> 
> http://www.eccentricgenius.com/wp/2010/03/02/rubiks-cube-timer/



The latest version I uploaded is 1.1.2  I will make such a note on top of the thread (as I don't have access to the old thread.).


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 9, 2010)

maybe you should have a bar-like thing at the side (like CCT) you can have options to have it there, or not. i think it'd be easier to see your previous times, and delete any (if you want)

edit:

i think it should during the count-down, it should only beep on:

8

and 2. ( 2 meaning GO!)

5(optional, just to let you know there's 5 seconds left)

it seems much more competition like, but of course, you could even customize when it should beep. maybe, (maybe being the key word  ) you could even imput sounds. it seems more CCT-like though.


adding everything i suggested would make it unoriginal, and more like CCT, so take this advice lightly.


----------



## davidgreece (Jun 6, 2010)

*beeping*



dillonbladez said:


> maybe you should have a bar-like thing at the side (like CCT) you can have options to have it there, or not. i think it'd be easier to see your previous times, and delete any (if you want)
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...



i think it should keep beeping after 5 and have any amount of average you want
oh yeah and make it so when you haven't got your average of 5 or 12 it won't have some random number there
and how about the scramble changing after the timer stops and only the keyboard that can stop and start the timer because i keep pressing it
maybe adding the DNF +2 POP function in


----------



## CubeNoobie (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice timer!
You could may add the possibility of making sessions.


----------



## Lorken (Sep 1, 2010)

Is the link the same as the one in the old thread? This one is dead


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 21, 2010)

I like this timer. However, when I tried to change the display color I was disappointed that the color did not change. I closed the application and reopened it and the display was not visible. In BellonCubeTimer.ini I noticed that color=255. I changed that to 1 and the display was red again. I still haven't been able to change the color. It's not a huge deal to me but I thought I would send feedback. I'm running version 1.1.2 on Vista.

Edit ->
If anyone else was looking to change the display color just edit the "Color" value in the .ini file. 
0=blue
1=red
2=green
3=white
I still haven't been able to change the display color through the UI.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 23, 2010)

*Possible problem with average of 12 calculation*

This program seems to calculate average of 12 values incorrectly. 

With these times: 62.24, 61.07, 63.44, 57.7, 67.12, 62.85, 65.81, 78.35, 65.89, 64.91, 52.46, 60.59.
BCT average of 12 = 64.57
Actual average = 63.54
Average with high and low removed = 63.16

With these times: 52.49, 53.63, 56.41, 54.94, 57.11, 52.19, 45.45, 44.08, 35.94, 59.09, 45.59, 57.12
BCT average of 12 = 47.89
Actual average = 51.17
Average with high and low removed = 51.9

With these times: 52.58, 49.35, 51.18, 44.67, 41.98, 42.05, 39.56, 41.57, 50.76, 36.25, 38.68, 51.18
BCT average of 12 = 44.18
Actual average = 44.98
Average with high and low removed = 45.24

With these times: 55.8, 48.95, 55.86, 44.69, 61.42, 33.5, 38.45, 50.37, 31.29, 58.62, 39.65, 38.76
BCT average of 12 = 41.15
Actual average = 46.45
Average with high and low removed = 46.47

EDIT --

I went through all my pb's... here is more data: 

With these times: 51.30, 43.74, 53.82, 47.42, 50.48, 41.73, 47.47, 35.17, 42.35, 30.77 PB!, 44.77, 50.73
BCT average of 12 = 41.55
Actual average = 44.98
Average with high and low removed = 45.52

With these times: (59.42), 47.75, 41.30, 47.54, 56.00, 55.08, 49.04, (31.13) PB!, 45.39, 47.62, 44.50, 46.03
BCT average of 12 = 45.94
Actual average = 47.57
Average with high and low removed = 48.03

With these times: 51.82, 46.30, (68.64), 56.66, 59.03, 52.82, 55.38, 66.84, (35.70) PB!, 37.03, 51.59, 65.45
BCT average of 12 = 51.06
Actual average = 53.94
Average with high and low removed = 54.29

With these times: 61.44, 68.46, 43.07, (78.32), 59.34, 59.79, 52.65, 47.43, 58.46, 47.73, 64.78, (37.69)
BCT average of 12 = 53.58
Actual average = 56.6
Average with high and low removed = 56.32

With these times: 53.07, 59.95, 59.81, 44.11, (83.25), 53.86, 49.62 , 51.27, (40.56) PB!, 61.68, 71.21, 48.75
BCT average of 12 = 53.94
Actual average = 56.43
Average with high and low removed = 54.51

With these times: 58.18, 58.22, 65.20, 61.74, (71.43), 61.85, 65.16, 62.18, 48.43, 45.89, (45.61), 48.65, 62.47
BCT average of 12 = 53.05
Actual average = 57.71
Average with high and low removed = 57.55


----------



## Lorken (Oct 25, 2010)

The average with Lol/High removed is the only one that actually matters here . Also, this program was way too flash for me to like it as a timer.


----------

